# Swing video



## Evesdad (Nov 19, 2014)

As I had to record one I thought I'd pop it on here for everyone to laugh at, I mean critique! I've thick skin and won't take any offence. I've not been able to clip or edit them so sorry for watching me walk back and forth from the camera!

Down the line

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPL0RIu5Mkc


Face on 

http://youtu.be/R7A7mC52Re4

Many thanks for looking, hope it doesn't give you any nightmares!!


----------



## Junior (Nov 19, 2014)

I'll let the experts critique but i dont think you will be off 27.5 for long ! Looks very solid...practise your shortgame


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 19, 2014)

Shockingly my short games not too bad!!


----------



## the_coach (Nov 19, 2014)

good & tidy posture, a sound reasonable motion through the ball keeping that posture pretty good. there are a couple things in there maybes you could look at. 
but are you having lessons currently? in which case the Pro will have a plan for improvement with what areas he'd like to address & in what order.

the swing motion in your game is giving you what kinda issues when you play re your contact/strike, shot shape & your misses etc anything you can identify that's giving you a bunch of problems that you want to look at to improve. 
I get that all folks naturally always want to generally improve consistency but to do that you have to identify what's giving you the biggest issues with getting the ball to your target. then look at the impact position that's giving the problem results & work back from there as to why your getting that problematic impact.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 19, 2014)

Best 28handicap swing ive ever seen bar none.


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 20, 2014)

Here's  bad one! I've actually been playing my best golf over the last 6 weeks with the odd shocker thrown in. A bad shot now is topped shot. Other than that it can still be the push fade. 

Look away, look away!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZY0HfgfGCY


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 20, 2014)

And finally the driver, when it's good it good, when it's bad it's awful. I seem to have a very low flight at the moment, causing problems on my 9th not getting over the trees! Dead straight or the push fade/slice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb58IW1dwL0


----------



## Doh (Nov 20, 2014)

Really good swing that just can't believe your off 28. Just one thing I noticed you tend to sway a little away from the target on the back swing. Good luck


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 20, 2014)

Doh said:



			Really good swing that just can't believe your off 28. Just one thing I noticed you tend to sway a little away from the target on the back swing. Good luck
		
Click to expand...

The back swing looks pretty fast to me, which may be causing the above to happen.

Nice and balanced though, would love to see the ball flight.


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 20, 2014)

the_coach said:



			good & tidy posture, a sound reasonable motion through the ball keeping that posture pretty good. there are a couple things in there maybes you could look at. 
but are you having lessons currently? in which case the Pro will have a plan for improvement with what areas he'd like to address & in what order.

the swing motion in your game is giving you what kinda issues when you play re your contact/strike, shot shape & your misses etc anything you can identify that's giving you a bunch of problems that you want to look at to improve. 
I get that all folks naturally always want to generally improve consistency but to do that you have to identify what's giving you the biggest issues with getting the ball to your target. then look at the impact position that's giving the problem results & work back from there as to why your getting that problematic impact.
		
Click to expand...

Biggest issues are topped or thinned shots with my irons, think this may have something to do with a sway away from the ball. My driving is a straightish or pushed fade/slice depending how bad. Also driver launches quite low at times. Irons can also be pushed at times.

Last lesson was at the start of the summer, mid July time, with Bob who helped me sort out my alignment, hence the much better play later in the season.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hit the bloomin thing, far to long fidgeting over the ball. Swings looks ok though, but im no expert:thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 20, 2014)

That's the half swings sorted. What about the full ones? 

Really nice swing for your level which, as others have posted, you won't be on for long! :thup:

Only comment, apart from maybe taking it back a bit further, is that your arms seem a bit stiff at address. A tad fidgety, but if 2 or 3 seconds extra preparation saves you a shot a hole, then it's well worth it imo! And you'll get quicker as you get better/more comfortable as well.


----------



## fundy (Nov 20, 2014)

If you ever need a better ball partner let me know


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 20, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Hit the bloomin thing, far to long fidgeting over the ball. Swings looks ok though, but im no expert:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've had set up and grip issues in the past, it's quicker out on the course, honest!


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 20, 2014)

Probably one of the reasons mines not going up,yours looks better than mine and im off 6.
Your short game must be pants.


----------



## SGC001 (Nov 20, 2014)

I generally like to stay out of this section now, but it may be worth asking bob or your pro about forward back balance with your posture as it is and clubface position at the top contributing to your shot shape and bad shots. Only on a small mobile so can't see all as well as i'd like.

Edit i should say lots of good things also.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 20, 2014)

You have some very good aspects to your setup and swing.

A few things to consider:

You lift the club up quickly in the takeaway which gets you a bit narrow.
You are casting the club from the top and this is probably contributing to you hitting thin and probably fat at times and leaking power.
You are starting down on a steep plane that looks like you are cutting across from out to in.  Do you hit fades and slices?  Could also be the cause of your shank.


----------



## the_coach (Nov 21, 2014)

{would always say if possible work with a PGA pro will help you iron out the problems a ways quicker}

as said earlier you have a pretty good idea of motion which is good. you have a reasonable posture.

but a few issues make if harder for the swing to be as functional as you would like. 
need some work on cutting down the fidgets which eventually ends up right before takeaway with your right hand ending up in a pretty strong position which probably has some bearing on the early wrist use & a little ways of a pick up plus the club face at top of swing (1st dtl vid) looking at the sky, plus your right leg 'locking out' which will make rotation & how your weight works during the swing a little more difficult.

ends up with the swing working to the top a little ways flat so the transition then has to start transition with the hands/arm/shoulders which work outwards from the top making the downswing a ways too steep which causes an early loss of the angles - loss of the real important one - the right hand & so the left hand to shaft angle - so as has been said in a previous post - this will lead to heavy fat strikes & also to thins, tops etc. as it's part of the same issue of the club bottoming out at a low point before arriving at the ball.
sensing this you are, standing up a little ways to get club to ball, so head shoulders are 'up' & kinda looking target ways for the balls travel.
so the club path to impact is a ways steep & out to in with a bit of over clubface rotation which can cause a few different kinds of issues at strike

have a look at this vid, in the way that a slightly steeper backswing path will allow you to initiate the downswing with the lower body giving you a better stronger path through impact. to help that if you can quiet the hands during takeaway a little ways that should help you achieve this. a feeling that the hands/wrists do nothing until they have passed the right thigh to around hip height, then the left hand/wrist/thumb sets upwards to the sky on a steeper plane butt end of the club points little ways inside the ball/target line. (also cut down the fidgets before you take the club back so keep the right hand more on top of the handle so the right hand/right arm doesn't get too active first off from the ball) 

[video=youtube_share;mRIk-3yO2so]http://youtu.be/mRIk-3yO2so[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Nov 21, 2014)

you don't whip the club inside as shown in the vid but this is also a good drill to do to help keep the hands a ways quiet from the get-go - 2 bag towels even better than one. it helps stop the hands/wrists independently pick up the club at first move away & promotes the shoulders chest to be the engine to move the arm triangle club unit away, so too the club head stays outside the hands in this first part of the takeaway to around hip height.

[video=youtube_share;w8dufQ0-YTA]http://youtu.be/w8dufQ0-YTA[/video]


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks coach. Glad you spotted the shifting grip, thought I'd got rid of that! Been fighting it since a grip change a long time ago where my right hand was excessively strong. I'll go watch the videos.


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 21, 2014)

Here's what Alister Davies had to say as part of my competition win.

http://youtu.be/GU9jx5P_5lk


----------



## the_coach (Nov 21, 2014)

cool prize, great advice, all you have to do is get his little ways more of a dynamic posture down & get his presumably connection & rotation drills down & you'll soon be shooting some good numbers.


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 21, 2014)

Fingers crossed!!

Here are the drills

http://youtu.be/RBHzmPkAO_s

http://youtu.be/5AhF0aykQkY


----------



## the_coach (Nov 21, 2014)

good luck on your journey.

(after doing the drills with the club & alignment sticks. if you then want to hit balls with something to help you point the butt end of the handle to the ball/target line get a long light colored tee & stick it in the hole butt end of the grip with an couple inches protruding, then you can hit some balls at a 60% swing speed with a little visual aid to remind you of the angle to target line.)


----------



## evahakool (Nov 22, 2014)

That's a great looking swing for a 27 h/c, with a swing like that you surely have to have the capacity to get to at least half that h/c.

May I just ask why you have had so many poor scores in comps. This year?  what part of your game is poor? 

I can see you coming in with a really great score sometime, and getting a straw hat

That's one nice looking swing well done.


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 22, 2014)

evahakool said:



			That's a great looking swing for a 27 h/c, with a swing like that you surely have to have the capacity to get to at least half that h/c.

May I just ask why you have had so many poor scores in comps. This year?  what part of your game is poor? 

I can see you coming in with a really great score sometime, and getting a straw hat

That's one nice looking swing well done.
		
Click to expand...

Consistency mainly! Driving went awol for a bit that didn't help. I only had one really bad round in comps this year, the rest were just missing buffer by a couple of shots. 
Shot 40 points today with a cold putter. The coach's point about my re grip helped. Made a conscious point of maintaining the grip. Think I only hit a couple of bad iron shots and they weren't that bad. Driving was much improved too. 

I've not even started the drills yet!


----------



## evahakool (Nov 22, 2014)

40 points why am I not surprised :thup:  consistency I can understand , you're not alone there. Some good tips from the coach, good of him to help so much.


----------



## Evesdad (Dec 6, 2014)

Think I'm going to get a reputation over the winter! Another 41 points off 7/8 in the pro comp! One blob on the 9th which should never have been. It's a big dog leg right over the trees. I've struggled recently to get the driver over them so lost a bit of confidence in the hole. So as I had 18 points already took the safe option of a 6 iron down to the fairway. Creamed it. Lovely. Get down there, no ball to be found, gutted. 71% of fairways found and 21 putts which is much better than the last couple of weeks. Fingers crossed on the comp as this has been the winning score for the last few weeks, plus in with a shout of the best back nine as had 23 points. 

I'll get my sombrero ready!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 6, 2014)

Evesdad said:



			71% of fairways found and 21 putts
		
Click to expand...

Don't ever (ever) ask me to play you for money


----------



## chrisd (Dec 6, 2014)

Evesdad said:



			I'll get my sombrero ready!
		
Click to expand...

At least you can hollow tine the greens with your spurs as you go round!!

Well played!


----------



## Evesdad (Dec 6, 2014)

felt good today, not forced. Maybe it was because of the frost etc I wasn't really expecting anything and relaxed a little. 

The putting stat is masked slightly as only hit a few greens in regulation, chipping was good so made the putting easier!


----------



## Fastineth (Jan 30, 2015)

Hard to tell too much at full speed. A slow motion video would help. Have you got one?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 31, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Hit the bloomin thing, far to long fidgeting over the ball. Swings looks ok though, but im no expert:thup:
		
Click to expand...

This .... To many thoughts in your head at address!

That and i would hate to follow you round....... Slow play City.


----------



## Evesdad (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm not that slow, think it's because I was in the net and filming it. We get round in just over 3 hrs ususlly!


----------



## JCW (Jan 31, 2015)

It looks good , Can you take it to the course and play and swing like this when the pressure is on , Tiger this week said he was flushing his shots then played like he should have flushed his game down the loo , I do not think you be at that handicap for long


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 31, 2015)

Something I 'missed' in my earlier post.

You turn your head turns - to watch? - pretty close to impact. While it's not an absolute no-no (if kept under control), head movement can cause balance issues - it's pretty heavy and at the end of a 'lever'. If shoulders rise, then tops can happen. I'd suggest you try to be looking at the ground under the ball after it's hit as something to encourage the head to be less active.


----------



## Evesdad (Jan 31, 2015)

Yep completely agree! Something I've been battling for a long time! Think it comes from the where has it gone this time mentality!! My best rounds have all come from relaxing and looking down for as long as possible. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Evesdad (Jan 31, 2015)

Not really had much pressure to deal with as hit "form" when the season ended typical! Did win a pro comp with 43 points and had a few more in the low 40's and high 30's. Gone of the boil a touch as not played much since mid December what with family commitments and the damn weather!


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 1, 2015)

Not much to worry about with that swing.  More than ample to get yourself around the course.   

As your recent scores prove.  Tighten up the short game to see the real improvements in handicap.


----------



## Simbo (Feb 1, 2015)

27!!
"Cough, bandit, cough cough" lol, looks a very solid swing for your handicap mate, does your putter have a head on it??.

If I were you if get out and practice with what you have and your handicap will tumble in no time!!


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 2, 2015)

Cheers but it's actually 28, cough! My short game is def one area in working on this year, 100 yds and in is improving but plenty to improve on. Putting can be hit and miss, on fire one round and useless the next! Chipping is my real strength. I've a couple of afternoons off work a week now so I'm dedicating one of them just to putting and pitching. My playing partners are currently fighting it out to be my pairs partner!!!


----------



## Simbo (Feb 2, 2015)

Aye, no great shock on the pairs partner bit!! Lol.
Bet there will be a few chaps on here avoiding you in the H4H if it runs this year! Haha.
Get yourself a wee practice routine made up and keep at it and you'll drop scores pretty quickly.


----------

